# Cayman Islands Fishing



## vaninkc (May 7, 2017)

Head up to West Bay and fish at Barkers Nation Park. Park your car and walk the small canals, Juvenile Tarpons hold in there. Head out on the north side of the park (Oceanside) and walk the flats for Bones. Was there a few years back and had a blast every early AM while everyone else back at the condo slept in the morning. Bang out 2-3 hours of fishing and then back to the family for the rest of the day. Best of luck!


----------



## Marylandroyal (4 d ago)

meda said:


> Does anyone have any advise on fishing in the Cayman Islands? Group of (4) going the end of January and would like to fish one day. Looking for any suggestions?
> Thanks in advance for your help, MEDA


How was the fishing? I'm heading there in April and will hopefully get a guide but may try on my own if no guide luck


----------

